# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  SZH - DPZ - dežurstva

## hildegard

21. 04.  u Varaždinu obilježavamo Dan planete Zemlje pa molim cure koje mogu štandirati da se zapišu

9 - 11 - hildegard (9 - 12), Amalthea (9 - 12)
11 - 13 -

Nadam se da se vidimo u što većem broju
 :Smile:

----------


## Amalthea

9 - 11 - hildegard (9 - 12), Amalthea (9 - 12)
11 - 13 -

 8)

----------


## Adrijana

Ja ću od 9 pa dokad budem mogla.  :Smile:

----------


## hildegard

9 - 11 - hildegard (9 - 12), Amalthea (9 - 12), Adrijana (od 9....)
11 - 13 -

----------


## Poslid

Ja ću doći ali ne znam kad

----------


## martinaP

MM ima nastavu na faksu do 11, pa ja mogu od 11.30 do 1.

----------


## hildegard

9 - 11 - hildegard (9 - 12), Amalthea (9 - 12), Adrijana (od 9....)
11 - 13 - martina P (od 11,30)

Super Martina

----------


## linda_p

Ja mogu od 9 do 11. Mozda i nesto dulje, ovisi kak ce se baka snaci s cuvanjem unuka   :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Ja mogu doći oko 10, pa do koliko treba (i imam auto :D )

----------


## Poslid

Ja mogu doći oko 10, pa do koliko treba (i imam auto :D )

----------


## kraljica85

dolazim u 9, pa do kad treba... Jani bude s bakom, a Štefek je uvijek otvoren za suradnju, moći ćemo i uživo prezentirati platnene na modelu...   :Grin:

----------


## Amalthea

Podižem.   :Saint:

----------


## hildegard

9 - 11 - hildegard (9 - 12), Amalthea (9 - 12), Adrijana (od 9....), linda_p, Poslid (10 - ), kraljica85 (9 - )
11 - 13 - martina P (od 11,30)

Adrijani je bolesna Lara pa će doći ako će moći

----------


## kraljica85

update...

Amalthea će nam sutra kasniti, a Adrijana se bori s antibioticima pa nažalost neće moći doći. tako da će na štandu sutra od 9 biti samo dvije Rode, hildegard i ja. 

*ne znam što da kažem osim da mi je strašno žao da od onolikog popisa BAŠ NITKO ne može doći u 9 pa da nam malo pomogne. to nije ništa teško ni strašno, dijelimo letke i razgovaramo s ljudima. ajde cure, aktivirajte se malo! bebe i djeca su više nego dobrodošli, spakirajte kolica, marame i klokanice, probajte, pa ako neće ići, lako se vratite.* 

ajde ajde ajde!!!!! znate i same koja je špica subotom ujutro u centru, nećete nas valjda ostaviti same da nas rastrgaju ko lavovi?   :Grin:  ako ništa drugo, samo da stanete pokraj pa da izgledamo kao malo veća gomilica!

----------


## Poslid

A kaj da smo išle u oba dva grada? :shock:

----------


## TinnaZ

na mene nemojte računati

----------


## Riana

mi dolazimo 95%, samo ne znam kad točno...

----------


## hildegard

super

----------


## Riana

> mi dolazimo 95%, samo ne znam kad točno...


valjda oko 10-10,30.
 s MM i Emom, pa dok oni šetaju gradom mogu malko pomoć...

----------


## lege

cure ja se bilježim za sljedeči put(nažalost)sam na bolovanju do ponedjeljka i jednostavno se ne usudim preveč pokazivati  :Embarassed:  
Želim Vam lijepo i ugodno druženje

----------

